# meaning of double coda symbols...



## dtvonly

Hi. In one of Beethoven Silence version there are two places where there are double coda symbols. What does that mean and how is that played? Here is the link to the PDF. Beethoven Silence starts on page 12.

https://sheets-piano.ru/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Ernesto-Cortazar-Just-For-You.pdf

Thank you.


----------



## EdwardBast

The double coda sign is to distinguish it from the single coda sign because two different codas are present. Here's how the roadmap works:

Play through until the D.S. al coda.
Return to the sign and play through to the coda sign.
Jump to the coda, at the end of which is D.S. al double coda, so:
Start again at the sign and play only to the double coda sign, then
Jump to the final coda.


----------

